# Greetings from England!



## fightingfat (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello everyone, my name's Mark but I am known in cyberspace as FightingFat though likely not for the reasons you might first guess  

I am 35, a father of 4 children and a practitioner of Wing Chun Kung Fu under Master James Sinclair.

Look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome Mark to MartialTalk.  If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.  Have fun and I look forward to your posts! :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Apr 25, 2006)

Greetings Mark from the USA and welcome to MT...


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to MT. Happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Kacey (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Kensai (Apr 25, 2006)

fightingfat said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, my name's Mark but I am known in cyberspace as FightingFat though likely not for the reasons you might first guess
> 
> I am 35, a father of 4 children and a practitioner of Wing Chun Kung Fu under Master James Sinclair.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you all!



Hello FF, glad to see you here. Which class you train at? I train in the Midlands under Sifu Khan. This place rocks. You'll like it.

Jude


----------



## stickarts (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 25, 2006)

Howdy Mark! Welcome to MT!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 25, 2006)

'ello!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello and welcome
Terry


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## MJS (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Enjoy!


----------



## fightingfat (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome!!



			
				Kensai said:
			
		

> Hello FF, glad to see you here. Which class you train at? I train in the Midlands under Sifu Khan. This place rocks. You'll like it.
> 
> Jude


 
Hi Jude
I followed you here from our forum!

I train with Sifu Tony Jaywant on Monday nights and Master James Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday at HQ.

I have met Sifu Khan a couple of times! He is very good!


----------



## Kensai (Apr 26, 2006)

fightingfat said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:ultracool Fantastic. Yeah, Sifu Khan's ace. A REALLY nice bloke. Not met Master Sinclair yet, looking forward to it! Enjoy your stay here mate, it is a good site.

Jude


----------



## kenposikh (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Mark,

Greetings from England also. I train in American Kenpo in the beautiful southwest Devon to be precise.

Welcome and enjoy

Amrik


----------



## green meanie (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 26, 2006)

Howdy and welcome to the board.

JeffJ


----------



## still learning (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums.....Aloha


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 27, 2006)

Great to have you here 

Welcome and Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## bobster_ice (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi mark and welcome to martial talk, I hope you like it here.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT, FF!


----------

